# Democrats vow to probe BuzzFeed report Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress



## chrisrlink (Jan 18, 2019)

so it seems we FINALLY have the smoking gun that shows Trump committed obstruction I'll post a few quotes from buzzfeed the source of this article ah hem



> A pair of House Democratic committee chairmen vowed Friday to investigate allegations in a published report that President Donald Trump personally ordered his former attorney and fixer Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about a potential real-estate development in Moscow.
> 
> "We know that the President has engaged in a long pattern of obstruction," tweeted Rep. Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., chairman of the House Judiciary Committee. "Directing a subordinate to lie to Congress is a federal crime. The @HouseJudiciary Committee’s job is to get to the bottom of it, and we will do that work."
> 
> ...



so trump lied or atleast directly made cohen lie to congress a federal offence and an impeachable one too (same what nixon did on watergate) I have a feeling unlike Nixon who resigned we'll witness the first forceful removal from office in US history THANK GOD END THIS FARCE NOW
-SOURCE- 
https://www.yahoo.com/news/democrats-vow-probe-buzzfeed-report-113502970.html


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

Seriously
>Buzzfeed





 
Even CNN and BBC are better.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Was "Emo"crats an accident? It made me chuckle.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

They keep saying that they have a smoking gun. Over and over and over again, but still nothing.

It's high time they either put up or shut up, because at this point it's fucking pathetic that they keep whining that Trump won.

Anyone who doesn't blindly follow liberalism is sick to death of this shite, and will actively vote against the Dems just to spite them, so again:

Put up or shut up.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Also, this should have been enough to impeach him:
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/16/6859...nt-ignored-emoluments-clause-with-trump-hotel


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

As bad as the Republicans have been shown to be even today, the Democrats are even worse. I hope that by 2035 the 2-party system in the US crumbles. I'd rather vote American Independent or even Libertarian these days.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> As bad as the Republicans have been shown to be even today, the Democrats are even worse. I hope that by 2035 the 2-party system in the US crumbles. I'd rather vote American Independent or even Libertarian these days.



Worse how?


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jan 18, 2019)

Emocrats? xD
Buzzfeed? lol
oRaNgE mAn bAd

Anyway, this is a nothingburger and Trump won't get impeached over this.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> Worse how?


1. Often being against just about any kind of border security, be it border walls, putting sentry turrets+armed guards on the Mexican border, etc.
2. Pandering highly to identity politics in many of the states they dominate, not calling out #BLM and Antifa shitbags on their use of violence towards people who don't agree with them.
3. OBSSESSION with weakening the 2nd amendment via the Brady Law and taking advantage of recent school shootings to justify gun control because "muh safety and muh kids" BS.
4. Blatant fucking hypocrisy on things like the Benghazi incident and Obama as to his track record.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 18, 2019)

ahhhhh......The monthly "we got him this time" report. not gonna happen captain. Build the damn wall and throw these dipshits on the other side.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> 1. Often being against just about any kind of border security, be it border walls, putting sentry turrets+armed guards on the Mexican border, etc.
> 2. Pandering highly to identity politics in many of the states they dominate, not calling out #BLM and Antifa shitbags on their use of violence towards people who don't agree with them.
> 3. OBSSESSION with weakening the 2nd amendment via the Brady Law and taking advantage of recent school shootings to justify gun control because "muh safety and muh kids" BS.
> 4. Blatant fucking hypocrisy on things like the Benghazi incident and Obama as to his track record.



1. Majority of Americans do NOT want a boarder wall. Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million. Trump promised that Mexico would pay for it. To beg for even a penny from the tax payers is going back on his campaign promise.

2. BLM and Antifa are a non issue compared to the "Fine people on both sides" Alt Right/Proud Boys/Etc who have killed dozens of people in 2017-2018. Almost every mass shooter in the last 2 years had ties or had been heavily influenced by said groups.

3. Not a thing, like at all. Please become more informed.

4. Investigations have concluded. It's a non issue. Also, a lot of false equivalency (you should probably look up what this means) and whatbaoutism here


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> 2. BLM and Antifa are a non issue compared to the "Fine people on both sides" Alt Right/Proud Boys/Etc who have killed dozens of people in 2017-2018. Almost every mass shooter in the last 2 years had ties or had been heavily influenced by said groups.


Citation needed.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

210modz said:


> ahhhhh......The monthly we got him this time report. not gonna happen captain. Build the damn wall and throw these dipshits on the other side.



I'm assuming you're unaware of this, and that's ok. Hopefully you'll be better informed going forward:

https://www.npr.org/2019/01/16/6860...a-overstays-exceeded-illegal-border-crossings

TLDR: Most illegal immigrants are here due to overstayed visas and come here because of US citizens hiring them to evade taxes and what not. A wall does nothing for this. We should instead go after those who knowingly hire illegals (like the president has done in the past) with heavy fines and prison time.

Legalizing and decriminalizing illegal substances would also reduce the number of illegal immigration.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarGazerTom said:


> Citation needed.



I have a word doc which I'll post the contents of when I'm home from work.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2019)

People are confusing Buzzfeed with Buzzfeed News.  Their news department is actually pretty solid, and the guy that wrote this article has previously won a Pulitzer.  It's only a matter of time before this is confirmed by other sources, and Cohen reportedly has several forms of hard evidence to back this up.

This is just the beginning.  Odds are we're going to see several more crimes that Trump committed leaked through the media before the final Mueller report drops and reveals a smorgasbord of crime and corruption.

For a little historical context: the first article of impeachment against Nixon was 'obstruction by directing others to lie.'


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> 1. Majority of Americans do NOT want a boarder wall. Trump lost the popular vote by 3 million. Trump promised that Mexico would pay for it. To beg for even a penny from the tax payers is going back on his campaign promise.
> 
> 2. BLM and Antifa are a non issue compared to the "Fine people on both sides" Alt Right/Proud Boys/Etc who have killed dozens of people in 2017-2018. Almost every mass shooter in the last 2 years had ties or had been heavily influenced by said groups.
> 
> ...


1.Majority maybe, but not as big as CNN and MSNBC like to tell its often limp-brained watcherbase.

2.>non-issue
No they are not. Plus, the ""Alt-right"" is nothing more than controlled opposition meant to play both sides like fools. 
>SCURP A DE DERP right wing white people da problem
No doubt there are people who have been influenced by said people in the ""Alt-right"", though they make a big howl about it like dumb babies. Also, there are also people with disorders that many MSM take out of context.

3. Yes it is! Many of the Democrat-controlled states have at least  some form of dumbass-level gun control laws. Look at Connecticut, California,and Hawaii. 

4.Just because they concluded DOES NOT MEAN that they were conducted by honest people. 
Nice, try, half-wit.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Ah, so you're just uninformed and choose to stay that way.


----------



## tinkle (Jan 18, 2019)

I am so excited for him to be impeached so the alt-right can go back into the shadows of society and go back to being ostracized for being racist, sexist, closed minded, transphobic, et al. How lovely.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> Ah, so you're just uninformed and choose to stay that way.


I know that many folks from south of the border overstaying their Visas is a thing for sure. However, that does not excuse those still jumping the fence and smuggling drugs into the country via primarily underground tunnels! I say Have the INS fill in the holes by any means, be they blasting caps, TNT, cement, Napalm or incendiary bombs.

 Maybe also put mines in certain parts of the border areas. Any illegal drug and organ smugglers found to be from outside the country ought to be pursued like any domestic criminal and if necessary, shot dead if they continue to resist arrest!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2019)

tinkle said:


> I am so excited for him to be impeached so the alt-right can go back into the shadows of society and go back to being ostracized for being racist, sexist, closed minded, transphobic, et al. How lovely.


Unfortunately those people aren't going anywhere even when/if Trump gets impeached.  If we elect a woman it would probably be pretty easy to get them on free flights to Russia, though.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Look man, I'm not saying that we shouldn't do anything. I'm just saying that (and with evidence) the current approach to the situation does nothing. 

Also, seeking asylum is a legal approach. The actions of the US decades ago has destabilized many of these countries.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Megadriver94 said:


> I say Have the INS fill in the holes by any means, be they blasting caps, TNT, cement, Napalm or incendiary bombs. Maybe also put mines in certain parts of the border areas. Any illegal drug and organ smugglers found to be from outside the country ought to be pursued like any domestic criminal and if necessary, shot dead if they continue to resist arrest!



Alright, this is like a legit sociopath line of thinking.  You should seek mental health care facilities.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> 1. Often being against just about any kind of border security, be it border walls, putting sentry turrets+armed guards on the Mexican border, etc.
> 2. Pandering highly to identity politics in many of the states they dominate, not calling out #BLM and Antifa shitbags on their use of violence towards people who don't agree with them.
> 3. OBSSESSION with weakening the 2nd amendment via the Brady Law and taking advantage of recent school shootings to justify gun control because "muh safety and muh kids" BS.
> 4. Blatant fucking hypocrisy on things like the Benghazi incident and Obama as to his track record.



1. They are for security... Just not security that intends to cost billions, destroy the environment, literally destroy cities, AND IS MOTHER FUCKING GEOGRAPHICALLY IMPOSSIBLE.

2) "There are fine people on both sides." “White nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive?”

3) You can fucking whine and bitch about you're precious second amendment when you support the 1st or 14 and 15th amendment. 

4)What about this administration hypocrisy.. "EMAILS ARE BAD! EXCEPT WHEN WE DO IT!" Or "No more military planes... except for my wife's typical trip to Florida!"


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Americans killed by the Alt Right/Nazis in 2017:

Heather Heyer
http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/13/us/charlottesville-heather-heyer-profile/index.html

Taliesin Namkai Meche
http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/...ing_victim_attended_r_1.html#incart_big-photo

Ricky Best
http://taskandpurpose.com/ricky-best-one-2-men-killed-portland-stabbing-army-veteran/

Richard Collins III
https://www.thenation.com/article/lynching-university-maryland-campus/

Timothy Caughman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stabbing_of_Timothy_Caughman

Srinivas Kuchibhotla
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Olathe,_Kansas_shooting

Casey Marquez & Francisco Fernandez
https://www.thedailybeast.com/new-m...ecret-life-on-pro-trump-white-supremacy-sites

Charles Davis
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch...arged-killing-father-over-conspiracy-theories

Officer Zackari Parrish
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/01/us/colorado-shooting-suspect-military-record/index.html

Buckley Kuhn-Fricker & Scott Fricker
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...55031558ff4_story.html?utm_term=.32ba34f2ae29

Ibrahima Barry, Mamadou Tanou Barry, Khaled Belkacemi, Aboubaker Thabti, Abdelkrim Hassane, and Azzedine Soufiane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_City_mosque_shooting
These victims are Canadian but the killer follows the ideology of the alt right

Americans killed by Antifa in 2017:

Americans killed by the Alt Right/Nazis in 2018:

Blaze Bernstein
https://www.haaretz.com/blaze-bernstein-murder-suspect-displayed-hate-on-social-media-1.5751372

The 17 Victims of the Stoneman Douglas High School Shooting:
Alyssa Alhadeff, Scott Beigel, Martin Duque, Nicholas Dworet, Aaron Feis, Jaime Guttenberg,
Chris Hixon, Luke Hoyer, Cara Loughran, Gina Montalto, Joaquin Oliver, Alaina Petty,
Meadow Pollack, Helena Ramsay, Alex Schachter, Carmen Schentrup, and Peter Wang
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoneman_Douglas_High_School_shooting

The 10 Victims of the Santa Fe High School Shooting:
Jared Conard Black, Shana Fisher, Christian Riley Garcia, Aaron Kyle McLeod, Glenda Anne Perkins,
Angelique Ramirez, Sabika Sheikh, Christopher Stone, Cynthia Tisdale, and Kimberly Vaughan
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...shooting-reported-at-high-school-near-houston

Sherell L. Lewis Jr
https://nypost.com/2018/05/31/motorist-brags-about-running-over-some-n-r-on-snapchat/

The 5 Victims of the Annapolis Capital Shooting:
Gerald Fischman, Rob Hiaasen, John McNamara, Rebecca Smith, and Wendi Winters
https://bluestatedaily.com/accused-...d-ramos-was-inspired-by-the-alt-right-report/

Maurice Stallard & Vickie Lee Jones
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ered-whites-don-t-kill-whites-witness-n924641

The 11 victims of the Pittsburgh synagogue shooting:
Joyce Fienberg, Rich Gottfried, Rose Mallinger, Jerry Rabinowitz, Cecil Rosenthal, David Rosenthal,
Bernice Simon, Sylvan Simon, Daniel Stein, Melvin Wax, & Irving Younger
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_synagogue_shooting

Americans killed by Antifa in 2018:


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tigran said:


> 1. They are for security... Just not security that intends to cost billions, destroy the environment, literally destroy cities, AND IS MOTHER FUCKING GEOGRAPHICALLY IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> 2) "There are fine people on both sides." “White nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive?”
> 
> ...


1. >MUH ENVIRONMENT and MUH destroy cities excuse
LEL. First of all, nothing's wrong with helping the environment. However, exaggerating impact is not going to help anything, and straws can be disposed of via burning them in incinerators instead of landfills, no need to ban them like the Demodipshits are mostly trying to do in my state. Second, destroying cities will happen only when needed, its called eminent domain, and its happened before. 3rd, Its not geographically impossible, idiot. China was able to do it thousands of years ago during late in the Qin Dynasty-early in the Han Dynasty and again after they kicked out the Mongols in the late 14th century with both iterations of the GREAT WALL. More recently, Malaysia and Thailand are seriously planning on constructing a full-scale border wall on their own shared border.

2. RIIIIIIIIIGHT because one Republican's remarks means everybody in the party thinks that exact way. Also, nice taking Trump out of context, fool.

3. Nice strawman, ya brainlet. All the amendments of the bill of rights and all others save for the void 18th matter. Where are you getting this bullshit about all people who aren't at least substantially leftist in their views not caring about free speech and voting rights. Plus, FYI I'm not a Republican, never have been. I'm more for 3rd party politics.

4.That is often true, and he is not only not owning up to that, but he also is doing nothing to even lift a FUCKING FINGER at the vile state of Israel and their government's war crimes against the Palestinians, especially the the stuff happening in Gaza Strip.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

^ How old are you? Just wondering.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> Americans killed by the Alt Right/Nazis in 2017:
> 
> Heather Heyer
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/13/us/charlottesville-heather-heyer-profile/index.html
> ...


True indeed. However, nice pigeon-holing of the term Alt-right to mean anyone who is a Nationalist. ""Alt-right"" is a relatively new term, and its nothing but controlled opposition just like Alex "liar and fear-monger" Jones. 


Actual photo^ from UC Berkely


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

If the article/link doesn't already state it, you can easily look up each individual and what they all have in common is that their identification to alt right ideologies.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> True indeed. However, nice pigeon-holing of the term Alt-right to mean anyone who is a Nationalist. ""Alt-right"" is a relatively new term, and its nothing but controlled opposition just like Alex "liar and fear-monger" Jones.


"Waaah, people are labeling us just because we hate and fear everyone who isn't exactly like us!"


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> True indeed. However, nice pigeon-holing of the term Alt-right to mean anyone who is a Nationalist. ""Alt-right"" is a relatively new term, and its nothing but controlled opposition just like Alex "liar and fear-monger" Jones. View attachment 155475
> Actual photo^ from UC Berkely
> View attachment 155476



You have provided zero sources for everything you have claimed.

Being liberal is hard. We have to at least check wikipedia. Trump supporters just say what they want.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> If the article/link doesn't already state it, you can easily look up each individual and what they all have in common is that their identification to alt right ideologies.


Okay, but like I said, Alt-right is one of those terms that can be used to slam anyone you don't like. Alt-right is phony Control-op. Also,
>Me
>a sociopath
Nice baseless claim, you fool.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

Maybe don't post things that make you come off as a sociopath if you don't want to be called a sociopath?

You're also a prefect example of cognitive dissonance here.

And I'm not using "alt right" for "people I don't like". It's a clearly defined group and the above individuals fall into the definition. 

Sorry, I know that facts aren't your thing but they're facts.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

There really isn't a point in engaging with you further. All you're doing is deflecting, resorting to whataboutism, and posting memes. Either you're trolling or you're legitimately just _that way_ and no amount of facts will persuade you to think otherwise.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> Maybe don't post things that make you come off as a sociopath if you don't want to be called a sociopath?
> 
> You're also a prefect example of cognitive dissonance here.
> 
> ...


Okay, fine. I'll give you that. They do fall into such a definition.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Seriously
> >Buzzfeed
> View attachment 155463View attachment 155464
> Even CNN and BBC are better.


propaganda? do u work for china?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> propaganda? do u work for china?


>DERP I don't like it therefore its propaganda
No I do not work for China. You clearly don't understand the "brainlets" meme nor have ever played L.A. Noire.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> >DERP I don't like it therefore its propaganda
> No I do not work for China. You clearly don't understand the "brainlets" meme nor have ever played L.A. Noire.


nope, definitely didn't get it, maybe an explanation?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 18, 2019)

leon315 said:


> nope, definitely didn't get it, maybe an explanation?


Okay, but not here.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Okay, but not here.


pm me pls.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 18, 2019)

supermist said:


> I'm assuming you're unaware of this, and that's ok. Hopefully you'll be better informed going forward:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/01/16/6860...a-overstays-exceeded-illegal-border-crossings
> 
> ...



That's great. It's has nothing to do with what I said though. These people aren't smuggling hundreds of pounds of coke on a airplane. They also aren't the ones terrorizing ranchers across the southern border. We are also quite aware that they are here unlike the ones coming across the border. They also aren't sending their kids with coyotes to be raped and murdered in the desert. They need to go also but that has nothing to do with the wall Mr. Smart guy. The thoughts that go through you peoples mind is just full out retarded.


----------



## supermist (Jan 18, 2019)

way to prove my point on how informed you are


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh boy.. Corruption, indeed! I am glad not to vote nobody.. NOBODY!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 18, 2019)

so I posted an article first (without being ninja'd) and it goes to hell blows up in my face I just can't win for once I'm the laughing stock of gbatemp now wtg guys


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> so I posted an article first (without being ninja'd) and it goes to hell blows up in my face I just can't win for once I'm the laughing stock of gbatemp now wtg guys


Don't worry about it, it's an important breaking story.  Some people just can't handle the truth coming to light because of a sunk cost fallacy.  Soon enough we'll discover just how far they're willing to go down with the ship, so to speak.


----------



## supermist (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Don't worry about it, it's an important breaking story.  Some people just can't handle the truth coming to light because of a sunk cost fallacy.  Soon enough we'll discover just how far they're willing to go down with the ship, so to speak.



A couple of em here already dug their heels in.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2019)

The mueller special counsel just said the report is fake news more or less
https://www.axios.com/muellers-inve...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=limstream

and they pretty much never say anything on news articles and such
This is why buzzfeed is such a steaming pile of garbage and should never be considered a legitimate "news" outlet, they have and always will be in the market of manufacturing click bait fake news articles to get ad revenue


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> The mueller special counsel just said the report is fake news more or less
> https://www.axios.com/muellers-inve...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=limstream
> 
> and they pretty much never say anything on news articles and such
> This is why buzzfeed is such a steaming pile of garbage and should never be considered a legitimate "news" outlet, they have and always will be in the market of manufacturing click bait fake news articles to get ad revenue


They didn't even deny the story though, only stated that specific statements and testimony reported within the story are not accurate.

It is interesting that they would make a statement on this at all though.  Maybe we are finally getting close to a conclusion.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

It got super quite in here all of a sudden. Bwahahhahahaha.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> It got super quite in here all of a sudden. Bwahahhahahaha.


What else is there to say?  I trust Mueller will have all the facts laid out in his report, and again this wasn't an outright denial of the core story.  Additionally, I'm glad that Republicans are seemingly now willing to admit that Mueller's word is credible.

As of now, Buzzfeed is sticking by the story and they're asking for clarification on the Special Counsel's statement.  They don't see an outright denial in the statement either, but rather just lawyer speak used to avoid details in a potentially ongoing investigative matter.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> What else is there to say?  I trust Mueller will have all the facts laid out in his report, and again this wasn't an outright denial of the core story.  Additionally, I'm glad that Republicans are seemingly now willing to admit that Mueller's word is credible.
> 
> As of now, Buzzfeed is sticking by the story and they're asking for clarification on the Special Counsel's statement.  They don't see an outright denial in the statement either, but rather just lawyer speak used to avoid details in a potentially ongoing investigative matter.



Your attitude sure has improved.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> Your attitude sure has improved.


If you say so.  Trump is still a scum-sucking traitor, but I'm not going to keep relying on potentially false information just because it backs my "team."  I'll leave that to the fact-free zone which is the GOP.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> If you say so.  Trump is still a scum-sucking traitor, but I'm not going to keep relying on potentially false information just because it backs my "team."  I'll leave that to the fact-free zone which is the GOP.



You been arguing using a article that wasn't factual all day. You call him a traitor with 0 facts. He just makes your little pussy sore because the TV told you he does. Please tell me more about the fact-free zone.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> You been arguing using a article that wasn't factual all day. You call him a traitor with 0 facts. He just makes your little pussy sore because the TV told you he does. Please tell me more about the fact-free zone.


My argument was that this is the tip of the iceberg.  That's despite the fact that Trump is already implicated in multiple campaign finance felonies, Manafort is known to have given Trump campaign polling data to Russian intelligence (I'm betting we'll find out later it was at the direction of Trump), and 37 indictments with 7 convictions have been corralled by the Mueller investigation (so far).  That's not even including all the shit Trump has said publicly which one would reasonably assume might constitute obstruction or witness tampering.

As usual, the man with all the evidence is Mueller.  It feels like the full report might be coming soon, by end of February, but I can't say for certain.  Nobody can.  The man holds his cards close to his chest.






Credit: OriginalUsernameDNS on Reddit


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> My argument was that this is the tip of the iceberg.  That's despite the fact that Trump is already implicated in multiple campaign finance felonies, Manafort is known to have given Trump campaign polling data to Russian intelligence (I'm betting we'll find out later it was at the direction of Trump), and 37 indictments with 7 convictions have been corralled by the Mueller investigation (so far).  That's not even including all the shit Trump has said publicly which one would reasonably assume might constitute obstruction or witness tampering.
> 
> As usual, the man with all the evidence is Mueller.  It feels like the full report might be coming soon, by end of February, but I can't say for certain.  Nobody can.  The man holds his cards close to his chest.
> 
> ...



I don't need to read anything past "campaign finance felonies". There's no such thing so you obviously don't have anything else of value to read. I'll be back to laugh at you more tomorrow after trumps announcement.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> I don't need to read anything past "campaign finance felonies". There's no such thing so you obviously don't have anything else of value to read. I'll be back to laugh at you more tomorrow after trumps announcement.


Campaign finance violations greater than a certain dollar amount are felonies.  Cohen was charged with felonies and plead guilty to them, implicating Trump in the process.  Obviously you don't read much factual news.  If you _read_ news at all.

Oh, and Trump can't possibly announce anything important tomorrow.  Most meaningful move he could make is to declare a state of emergency, but all that would serve to do is add another crime to the list and guarantee a loss for him in 2020.  Taking money from disaster relief and the military to fund a vanity project would not play well with any demographic.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Campaign finance violations greater than a certain dollar amount are felonies, you dipshit.  Cohen was charged with felonies and plead guilty to them, implicating Trump in the process.  Obviously you don't read much factual news.  If you _read_ news at all.
> 
> Oh, and Trump can't possibly announce anything important tomorrow.  Most meaningful move he could make is to declare a state of emergency, but all that would serve to do is add another crime to the list and guarantee a loss for him in 2020.  Taking money from disaster relief and the military to fund a vanity project would not play well with any demographic.



They got to prove that the payment was made to effect the election. They have to prove that he hasn't paid off women to not talk before he was president and that it's not a normal thing he does. Therefore no campaign finance felonies exist with Trump. Your talking once again using the "facts" that aren't proven. What he does in his personal life has nothing to do with how he runs the country


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm disappointed at some of the members I have to post this reminder for.

"Please show respect for all members at GBAtemp; new or old. Disparaging remarks towards others about race, gender, origin, handicap, age, sexual orientation, personal politics and religion will NOT be tolerated and will most likely be removed by staff. The poster will then be warned, suspended or banned (see the Warnings section below for more information on warnings).

Flaming, even in self-defense, is strictly prohibited. If you have something to say, say it respectfully or not at all. If someone is harassing you either use the report function or contact a staff member directly. Replying to a flame post will likely result in the removal of your post as well. Flambaiting, or attempting to draw other members into personally attacking you or eachother is also not allowed."


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> They got to prove that the payment was made to effect the election.


Wrong again.  It's automatically a campaign finance violation if it's a payment over a certain dollar amount made to anybody for any reason_, if _it goes unreported.  Let alone a payment made for the purpose of silencing a pornstar from coming forward with a story during the campaign.  Again, Mueller has the evidence, and there's a reason Cohen plead guilty to all of this.  He knew that what was obtained from the raid on his office could be used to prove it.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Wrong again.  It's automatically a campaign finance violation if it's a payment over a certain dollar amount made to anybody for any reason_, if _it goes unreported.  Let alone a payment made for the purpose of silencing a pornstar from coming forward with a story during the campaign.  Again, Mueller has the evidence, and there's a reason Cohen plead guilty to all of this.  He knew that what was obtained from the raid on his office could be used to prove it.



Wrong again. You might want to do some research before you spread your "facts". Just because it looks good to you when you type it doesn't make it true. It just makes it another one of your "facts".


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> Wrong again. You might want to do some research before you spread your "facts". Just because it looks good to you when you type it doesn't make it true. It just makes it another one of your "facts".


I know you'll cry 'fake news' anyway, but fuck it, one source of hundreds:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...inance-law-violations/?utm_term=.c624408630f4



			
				WaPo said:
			
		

> Late Friday, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York filed a document arguing that Michael Cohen, until last year President Trump’s personal attorney, should receive a substantial prison sentence for violations of federal law to which Cohen admitted guilt in August.
> 
> The document went further than simply articulating the punishment the government believes Cohen should receive. It also fleshed out two of those charges in particular, related to violations of campaign finance laws in 2016. For the first time, government prosecutors themselves directly implicated Trump in those violations — and added new alleged evidence to bolster Cohen’s culpability.
> 
> ...



In other words, any member of the Trump campaign making unreported payments of similarly high amounts, for any reason, would've been convicted of the same campaign finance violations.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I know you'll cry 'fake news' anyway, but fuck it, one source of hundreds:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...inance-law-violations/?utm_term=.c624408630f4
> 
> ...



Ahhh. A article full of more "facts". Opinions don't make truths. I can find a million articles full of opinions online. That article doesn't help your argument at all. I would say that a former election commissioner would know alot better than Xzi from gbatemp and some journalists.

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/for...-trump-didnt-violate-campaign-finance-law.amp


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> Ahhh. A article full of more "facts". Opinions don't make truths. I can find a million articles full of opinions online. That article doesn't help your argument at all. I would say that a former election commissioner would know alot better than Xzi from gbatemp and some journalists.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/for...-trump-didnt-violate-campaign-finance-law.amp


Only problem is that mine's a political analysis piece and you're the one who posted an opinion piece.  Which is pretty sad being that Fox News will report any unsubstantiated claim as news instead of opinion.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Only problem is that mine's a political analysis piece and you're the one who posted an opinion piece.  Which is pretty sad being that Fox News will report any unsubstantiated claim as news instead of opinion.



Except for your link is full of journalist opinions. Journalist vs election commissioner. Hmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> Except for your is full of journalist opinions. Journalist vs election commissioner. Hmmmmmmmm..........


It's more like Trump's personal attorney vs. Trump.  You can read or watch Cohen's testimony without any outside input.  He's the one implicating Trump in this, not a journalist.  This is all old news and cemented as fact, although I'm sure it will be brought up again in the final Mueller report.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's more like Trump's personal attorney vs. Trump.  You can read or watch Cohen's testimony without any outside input.  He's the one implicating Trump in this, not a journalist.  This is all old news and cemented as fact, although I'm sure it will be brought up again in the final Mueller report.



It's a article full of opinions. Someone under investigation pointing the finger at someone else isn't damning evidence. It's what people do to try to get themself out of trouble. You must have never seen a police interrogation. Also the dummy plead guilty to something he could have fought because it wasn't a crime as the former election commissioner said. Cohen is in deep shit for tax evasion of course he has plenty of motive to lie and try to help his own situation.


----------



## coolfuze (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't often comment on these kind of articles but this story has already been debunked. Sorry OP but this like everything else is a big nothing burger.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> It's a article full of opinions. Someone under investigation pointing the finger at someone else isn't damning evidence. It's what people do to try to get themself out of trouble. You must have never seen a police interrogation. Also the dummy plead guilty to something he could have fought because it wasn't a crime as the former election commissioner said. Cohen is in deep shit for tax evasion of course he has plenty of motive to lie and try to help his own situation.


This back and forth is just not worth my time at this point.  He was Trump's personal lawyer/fixer.  Pretending anything he's been convicted of wasn't at least tangentially connected to Trump is disingenuous to say the least.  Investigating the extent to which Trump and his family were personally involved with things like hush payments and the Moscow Trump Tower falls under Mueller's jurisdiction, and I think it's reasonable to expect we'll see more indictments on that front before the final report.


----------



## 210modz (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> This back and forth is just not worth my time.  He was Trump's personal lawyer/fixer.  Pretending anything he's been convicted of wasn't somehow at least tangentially connected to Trump is disingenuous to say the least.  Investigating the extent to which Trump and his family were personally involved with things like hush payments and the Moscow Trump Tower falls under Mueller's jurisdiction, and I think it's reasonable to expect we'll see more indictments on that front.



When all else fails just go with the "there just has to be" route. Pretending like you pointed out any facts is laughable. Trying to say I don't want to talk about it no more here are some more "facts" is even funnier. I'll be back to laugh at you some more when you join into the next "we got him this time" thread that also becomes just more proven media lies.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jan 19, 2019)

This thread is a dumpster fire.


----------



## coolfuze (Jan 19, 2019)

Whole lotta love said:


> This thread is a dumpster fire.


Any  thread involving religion or politics usually is.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> When all else fails just go with the "there just has to be" route. Pretending like you pointed out any facts is laughable. Trying to say I don't want to talk about it no more here are some more "facts" is even funnier. I'll be back to laugh at you some more when you join into the next "we got him this time" thread that also becomes just more proven media lies.


This is why it's never worth having a discussion with a Trump supporter.  They reject all facts and nuance, and say shit so mind-bendingly stupid that everybody else who was involved in the discussion leaves it dumber than when they started.

But hey, congratulations on getting the last word in.  I knew you would be compelled to.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 19, 2019)

210modz said:


> Someone under investigation pointing the finger at someone else isn't damning evidence. It's what people do to try to get themself out of trouble. You must have never seen a police interrogation.



That holds true whether Cohen is defending or implicating Trump.  it's true for any lawyer, any criminal, and any innocent person.  I agree that the word of a person is rarely damning--usually only confessions or words that lead to physical evidence would count.  Yet it's absurd to argue that you can't trust or shouldn't at least reasonably investigate the words that come out of a police interrogation.  If everything said is always lies, then all police interrogations are worthless.  Take what is said with the thought they may be lies, don't simply believe, but also do not dismiss.  To do so is simply foolish.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> That holds true whether Cohen is defending or implicating Trump.  it's true for any lawyer, any criminal, and any innocent person.  I agree that the word of a person is rarely damning--usually only confessions or words that lead to physical evidence would count.  Yet it's absurd to argue that you can't trust or shouldn't at least reasonably investigate the words that come out of a police interrogation.  If everything said is always lies, then all police interrogations are worthless.  Take what is said with the thought they may be lies, don't simply believe, but also do not dismiss.  To do so is simply foolish.


Again I have to point out that Cohen's office was raided by the FBI long before he plead guilty to anything.  There would be no logical reason for Cohen to plead guilty to charges that couldn't possibly be proven through evidence obtained in the raid.

Obviously we don't have the evidence of Trump's involvement in the public's hands yet, but that's standard procedure.  The memo detailing how Manafort broke his plea deal had just under two hundred pages of evidence.  The fantasy that Mueller holds no evidence on Trump personally is just that: a fantasy.  They didn't start referring to Trump as 'Individual-1' in legal documents for nothing, he's currently the subject of several investigations.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Again I have to point out that Cohen's office was raided by the FBI long before he plead guilty to anything. There would be no logical reason for Cohen to plead guilty to charges that couldn't possibly be proven through evidence obtained in the raid.



I disagree with none of this, but I am very hesitant to use a guilty plea to infer what actual evidence exists or simply believe the words of a guilty person because he pleads guilt or innocence on certain things.  I cautiously await the evidence itself.  Governments frequently lie or mislead and use/let pawns to do what they cannot.  I mean, just the fact that Mueller's team commented at all--which like Comey's remarks in 2016 right before the election--shows their true interest at this time is to control the narrative.  Whether that's high-minded seeking justice or self-serving duplicity?  Only time and evidence will tell.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 19, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> They keep saying that they have a smoking gun. Over and over and over again, but still nothing.
> 
> It's high time they either put up or shut up, because at this point it's fucking pathetic that they keep whining that Trump won.
> 
> ...


It’s fake news again.

How many times are they going to cry wolf. They fired reporters for posting fake news about Trump Russia collusion before, what’s gunna make this time any different.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> I disagree with none of this, but I am very hesitant to use a guilty plea to infer what actual evidence exists or simply believe the words of a guilty person because he pleads guilt or innocence on certain things.  I cautiously await the evidence itself.  Governments frequently lie or mislead and use/let pawns to do what they cannot.  I mean, just the fact that Mueller's team commented at all--which like Comey's remarks in 2016 right before the election--shows their true interest at this time is to control the narrative.  Whether that's high-minded seeking justice or self-serving duplicity?  Only time and evidence will tell.


I agree that the statement was released in order to control the narrative.  The SCO was probably surprised at how much frenzy there was over the one Buzzfeed story, and decided they needed to get out ahead of it.  The statement was also made to essentially affirm that it wasn't Mueller's office leaking info.

I don't think Mueller has it in him to be self-serving or duplicitous, and there's really nothing to be gained for him by acting in that manner.  This is only a temporary assignment for him until the last conviction drops, after all.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't think Mueller has it in him to be self-serving or duplicitous, and there's really nothing to be gained for him by acting in that manner. This is only a temporary assignment for him until the last conviction drops, after all.



I don't know Mueller personally, so I can't say.  I would say that most people have their own agenda, and that agenda colors how they do things.  Whether that translates into other people seeing his actions as self-serving, duplicitous, virtuous, or justice seeking also stems in part from their own agenda.  Having said that, I'd tend to believe that few career professionals don't in some fashion want to do their job in a fashion that leaves open the potential for more opportunities either in that field or related ones.  That's basically my skepticism/cynicism that always leaves me a bit cautious.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> I don't know Mueller personally, so I can't say.  I would say that most people have their own agenda, and that agenda colors how they do things.  Whether that translates into other people seeing his actions as self-serving, duplicitous, virtuous, or justice seeking also stems in part from their own agenda.  Having said that, I'd tend to believe that few career professionals don't in some fashion want to do their job in a fashion that leaves open the potential for more opportunities either in that field or related ones.  That's basically my skepticism/cynicism that always leaves me a bit cautious.


Mueller has a been a public servant in some capacity nearly his entire life.  He graduated Princeton, joined the Marines and fought in Vietnam, was the director of the FBI for twelve years, and then became a high-powered prosecutor.  Mueller also helped bring down and convict the mafia empire of "Teflon Don" John Gotti.

Fun little factoid: Mueller wears his watch facing to the inside of his wrist, a habit he picked up in the Marines to keep the glare from attracting enemy sniper attention.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey guys we have the smoking gun! 

We found Vodka made from Russia in Donald Trumps trash can!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Hey guys we have the smoking gun!
> 
> We found Vodka made from Russia in Donald Trumps trash can!


Did it come in the same box Melania was shipped in?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Did it come in the same box Melania was shipped in?


Yes


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Yes


Honestly I don't know why Trump didn't just order the three pack in the first place, ended up going through three of em anyway.

Seriously though, Trump just gave another speech about the "need" for a wall.  It was about as rational and subdued as Trump gets, but he didn't really say anything new.  It was essentially the same speech he gave during prime time, so I don't see it helping to end the stalemate.


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Dec 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> 4.Just because they concluded DOES NOT MEAN that they were conducted by honest people.



Well, you'd be looking at Republicans not being the honest people as they conducted and ran the Benghazi investigation. I'm not sure where you are going with that statement.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



210modz said:


> That's great. It's has nothing to do with what I said though. These people aren't smuggling hundreds of pounds of coke on a airplane. They also aren't the ones terrorizing ranchers across the southern border. We are also quite aware that they are here unlike the ones coming across the border. They also aren't sending their kids with coyotes to be raped and murdered in the desert. They need to go also but that has nothing to do with the wall Mr. Smart guy. The thoughts that go through you peoples mind is just full out retarded.


That would be fine if Trump's administration didn't blow the statistics out of proportion. You (republicans, not you specifically) can't have it both ways. If you (again, not you specifically) aren't including them in the solution, then don't include them in the presentation of a problem.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just realized how old this thread is. feel free to ignore this altogether.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Dec 18, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> 1. >MUH ENVIRONMENT and MUH destroy cities excuse
> LEL. First of all, nothing's wrong with helping the environment. However, exaggerating impact is not going to help anything, and straws can be disposed of via burning them in incinerators instead of landfills, no need to ban them like the Demodipshits are mostly trying to do in my state. Second, destroying cities will happen only when needed, its called eminent domain, and its happened before. 3rd, Its not geographically impossible, idiot. China was able to do it thousands of years ago during late in the Qin Dynasty-early in the Han Dynasty and again after they kicked out the Mongols in the late 14th century with both iterations of the GREAT WALL. More recently, Malaysia and Thailand are seriously planning on constructing a full-scale border wall on their own shared border.
> 
> 2. RIIIIIIIIIGHT because one Republican's remarks means everybody in the party thinks that exact way. Also, nice taking Trump out of context, fool.
> ...


Posting obnoxious pictures in a sad attempt to further try and prove your point won't help your lack of _actual information_. 

It's quite clear you're not well-informed at ALL. You're very biased and are very politically ignorant. You're so foolish.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 18, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Posting obnoxious pictures in a sad attempt to further try and prove your point won't help your lack of _actual information_.
> 
> It's quite clear you're not well-informed at ALL. You're very biased and are very politically ignorant. You're so foolish.


Its true that Trump is just another major puppet for Israel, though. Stop listening so much to CNN, MSNBC, Snopes's, Politifact, Salon, Buzzfeed and TIME magazine's partisan hit-pieces and on him; its a large distraction from the true issues at hand. What makes you fucking think that allowing the floodgates of immigration go largely unchecked make a country better.
>actual information
Yeah, because most of Hollywood totally isn't consumed by their hate for a political outsider, nor are the bulk of House democrats. NOT! By actual information, what do you mean? Anything that makes you feel good and "safe" along with feeling ""valid"" and whatever jazz your scumbag  college professor in Gender studies or whatever told an NPC like you to act and think?  Blaming guns for mass shootings is like blaming misspelled words and absent punctuation on pencils and/or pens. Yeah, go ahead and call me "Alt-right" for not agreeing with your views all you damn want, it proves NOTHING. And pointing the finger to Republicans because of the fact that they are often supportive of the NRA and "Republican congressmen are all racists and sexists!" is BS. Though conversely, there is no doubt that there are Republicans at both the state and Federal levels of government who are either insufferable businesspeople, or bonkers-ass Jesus freaks who care more about pleasing and serving their Abrahamic fable of a "God" in all they do instead of taking off their pious blindfold and using their brains in a rational matter. 

Like I said before, unlike some people who fell for the meme, both candidates for the 2016 election as well as all those in the 2020 primaries are puppets for vile Zionism and Israel. Trump like Obama before him and in turn, Bush, are clear-cut puppets to that damn country.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

>Buzzfeed

Mods, close this. It's a troll post.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Dec 18, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> >Buzzfeed
> 
> Mods, close this. It's a troll post.


Are you thick? Buzzfeed news =/= buzzfeed. Buzzfeed news is an actual reputable news source, with very well-renowned writers... YOU'RE being a troll.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Buzzfeed news is an actual reputable news source, with very well-renowned writers





Josshy0125 said:


> YOU'RE being a troll.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow. Yeah you're an idiot, speaking from ignorance. Buzzfeed is NOT the same as Buzzfeed news, and you're not smart enough to know the difference. And your reply just makes you look even more retarded. Go away troll.

Edit:

"It’s not news at this point that BuzzFeed  has a serious news organization — one whose reporting on Russia made it a finalist for a Pulitzer Prize this year.

But it’s also a news organization whose stories are published alongside the social media friendly quizzes and lists that BuzzFeed remains known for — which can be confusing, or even provide easy ammunition to those who want to criticize the reporting.

Still, Senior Product Manager Kate Zasada said the company’s own research has found that some readers “don’t completely understand” that while BuzzFeed is famous for GIF-filled lists, it also produces “deeply researched and fact-checked” journalism. (The snarky comments I get whenever I write about BuzzFeed seem to back this up.)

So the company is making that distinction clearer with the launch of a new BuzzFeed News website."

You're speaking out of ignorance. Don't be an asshole if you don't understand the difference.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/18/buzzfeed-news/


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 19, 2019)

What is this thread lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> What is this thread lol



It's run its course, I can tell you that much.

Locked.


----------

